# Candy faded



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

Ok, I'm not a professional painter as a matter of fact I just started painting lil stuff in my back yard not too long ago. I purchased some candy concentrate online and I sprayed a silver and gold base. After that I sprayed the candy concentrate mixed with clear, I then sprayed two coats of clear over the candy, but it faded like in a week or two. I don't know if I did something wrong or if i just got cheap concentrate. Does anyone know what could of happened?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

what kind of candy concentrate did you use? And got pics, im thinking it wasnt dark enough :dunno:


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

This us the concentrate


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

U should use house of kolor


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

hno: I got the same brand but in orange. Call alsa and explain your steps and see if they can help you. Im assuming they wont refund your money


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Cheap clear?


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

gota be cheap clear if your doing candy... gotta use a high solids clear... i have some of that same kandy down stairs never used it yet tho maybe ill put it to test and see how it does


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

Maybe it is cheap clear, never thought of that. I used some clear called Motor City by Transtar


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

those concentrates arnt really ment for outside work (more like door jambs and stuff) and if you are going to use them they need a minimum build to really hold themselves. how many coats did you use and what did you mix it with when you made it sprayable?... gotta make sure you use a clear with a good uv protection to it or the sun will just kill it as youve already learned... even the hok stuff can fade a little if you dont lay enough coats of candy. plus all the hok clears including the sg100 celar base coat have 4% uv protection (highest on the market) and is why hok jobs last so long....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yessad:


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

blue thunder said:


> Ok, I'm not a professional painter as a matter of fact I just started painting lil stuff in my back yard not too long ago. I purchased some candy concentrate online and I sprayed a silver and gold base. After that I sprayed the candy concentrate mixed with clear, I then sprayed two coats of clear over the candy, but it faded like in a week or two. I don't know if I did something wrong or if i just got cheap concentrate. Does anyone know what could of happened?


Ok I'm reading this as you put your concentrate into your clear.... Right and then you finished the job up by putting some more clear right on top of that. All in the same day right?? If so then what has happend is your color has bled into the clear that you put right on top of the other clear.... Make it look faded. Good paints can do this and cheap paint.... More so with cheap Shit


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

So then what I should do its wait until the candy is completely dry then spray the regular clear over it? Do you recommend I wait more than a day? If so do I scuff the candy before I throw the regular clear over it?


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

??is the colored clear over the hole car or just over parts of it?


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

Just some sections


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

blue thunder said:


> So then what I should do its wait until the candy is completely dry then spray the regular clear over it? Do you recommend I wait more than a day? If so do I scuff the candy before I throw the regular clear over it?


look at your tech sheet for the clear and see when your recoat times are, if you do it within that time they say you wont need to scuff. But I would atleast with a red pad


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

dont think it matters what clear you top that concentrate with, its just a piss weak product... grab a scrap car part and test your colors on it and leave that in the sun for 2 weeks. saves you using your car as a guinea pig and repainting it everytime something dosent work...


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

How much time was there in between... From time you finished laying down the clear with color in it. To the time you started to spray your top coat clear?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

concentrate is supposed to be for only touch ups,door jambs,under hood ect..but my car has been painted for over 8 years with hok concentrate oriental blue over sliver base,strata blue and charcoal and sleeps in the florida sunshine all day everyday and is driven daily besides a car cover overnight,and no fading whatsoever ..reason is because the clear i used is the best..montana crystal clear...i will be using montana again this time around...if you use cheap clear you will def. have fading


do not use alsa or sem concentrates the pigment in the paint is nothing like hok..


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

Well darn I got three cans is sem magenta I planned on using..and my jams and stuff already done...


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

Sem alsa hok is all basically exactly the same thing !!! It's just preference !! I have had good luck with all of them !!! If taken care of any of them can last !!! Your fading is exactly what the one guy said bleeding do not scuff candy use better clear and mix the candy properly most are 8:1 with rts product I personally mix mine a lil stronger but I've been doing it a long time !!!


----------



## ..CRATO.. (Mar 9, 2011)

blue thunder said:


> So then what I should do its wait until the candy is completely dry then spray the regular clear over it? Do you recommend I wait more than a day? If so do I scuff the candy before I throw the regular clear over it?


Just Wait till the Kandy is flashed then spray your clear over the whole thing and you'll be good and dont scuff it cuz theres no need too, and like some of the guys said the KK arent meant to be in the sun alot.. I would spray a test panel with different amount of hands till you achieve the color you want... also i see some dirty rags and sprockets on your car be careful cuz that oil can create fisheyes and solvent problems in the paint.... just my 2 cents


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WE HAVE USED DIFFERNT BRANDS OF KANDY KONSENTRATE, I BELIEVE IT WAS THE CLEAR... WHEN USING KANDIES YOU HAVE TO USE A GOOD ASS CLEAR WITH PLENTY OF UV PROTECTION IN IT SO THAT THE SUN DOESN'T FADE YOUR KANDY THAT FAST OR THAT BAD... BUT I AM A GIRL SO YOU MAY WANT TO DOUBLE CHECK MY FACTS... LOL...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

blue thunder said:


> This us the concentrate


 house of kolor uk. any concentrate is gonna fade its not made to do a complete job.its alot cheaper but you have issues like this. in your case homie you should have used a green base with green concentrate,any concentrate over a lighter base is gonna fade fast. plus you need a good brand cleer.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

blue thunder said:


> Maybe it is cheap clear, never thought of that. I used some clear called Motor City by Transtar


 transstar suck homie. use house of kolor,dupont chroma cleer,or ppg.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

majikmike0118 said:


> Sem alsa hok is all basically exactly the same thing !!! It's just preference !! I have had good luck with all of them !!! If taken care of any of them can last !!! Your fading is exactly what the one guy said bleeding do not scuff candy use better clear and mix the candy properly most are 8:1 with rts product I personally mix mine a lil stronger but I've been doing it a long time !!!


nope house of kolor has was more pigment in the concentrate,but it still is not meant for a complete job. house of kolor uk series is a real kandy. a concentrate is not a real kandy.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

I sell and have sold all of them and have used all of them there are subtle differences brand to brand but what do you think uk is ? It is hok clear with concentrate in it ! Concentrate is raw pigment and every other company sells concentrate for kandy sem hok alsa dupont ppg ect if you look at the trends everything is going that way hok of colors just got away for years selling quarts of clear with concentrate in it !!!! There is no warranty with custom anyhow it's up to the local rep to handle any product issues !!! Concentrates are fine just know that no candy is gonna last FOREVER if left in the sun all day everyday especially with a silver or gold base !!!! Like color bases will last longer just not a deep !!!!


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

What about a silver flake base?


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

pink63impala said:


> What about a silver flake base?


It looks great just don't leave it in the sun 24/7 no matter what brand kandy !!! At the end of the day we all have to remember we are building custom cars not family wagons so and custom paint needs to be taken care of or it will fail !!!! Just my 2¢ !!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Concentrates fade faster than regular UK kandies, but all kandys will fade if given exposure to sunlight. Like these guys said, concentrates shouldn't really be used on the exterior of a vehicle, maybe on patterns, but UK is still better.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

blue thunder said:


>


Wait, I don't get it. It faded from the bright ass green on the top pic, to the blue green ass color in the bottom pic? :ugh:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

majikmike0118 said:


> I sell and have sold all of them and have used all of them there are subtle differences brand to brand but what do you think uk is ? It is hok clear with concentrate in it ! Concentrate is raw pigment and every other company sells concentrate for kandy sem hok alsa dupont ppg ect if you look at the trends everything is going that way hok of colors just got away for years selling quarts of clear with concentrate in it !!!! There is no warranty with custom anyhow it's up to the local rep to handle any product issues !!! Concentrates are fine just know that no candy is gonna last FOREVER if left in the sun all day everyday especially with a silver or gold base !!!! Like color bases will last longer just not a deep !!!!


apparently you dont know what your talking about.you dont know the tech obviously by what you just said.but hey your the man


----------

